# New Staircase out for 2.6.7-rc1

## Cerement

Con is back from vacation and has released an updated Staircase Scheduler:

Staircase 5.5

----------

## AlterEgo

What's the difference between an elevator and a staircase   :Question: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

Is it possible to apply it on mm-sources? 

In your signature you say 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 ... have you staircase on?

bye

----------

## gringo

thanks for the advice, didnt realised there was an update !

staircase = "A descending multilevel single runqueue per cpu with deadline elevation of priorities."

More here:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.4/experimental/staircase/%5bPATCH%5d%5bRFT%5dStaircase%20scheduler

----------

## Cerement

Staircase is a cpu scheduler

(compare O(1) in mainline kernel or nicksched in love-sources)

elevator refers to the group of IO schedulers

(includes deadline and anticipatory in mainline kernel,

and cfq in mm-sources)

It is possible to apply it to mm-sources, but requires some corrections by hand (4 failed hunks out of 37)

----------

## primero.gentoo

i'm not so used with modify kernel patches more than "move this rows there, and so on"... it's secure to use a scheduler in a kernel with 4 hunk failed?

thx

----------

## gringo

i would not recommend you to use a not clearly patched kernel, dont expect it to be stable.

Have a look to the rejects, maybe they are not too ugly

----------

## Cerement

No, you should not use a kernel without cleaning up the rejects first!

The rejects are 4 failed blocks will be in /usr/src/linux/kernel/sched.c.rej

and are pretty straightforward to clean up ...

... or you can use my patch if you don't feel comfortable editing kernel files:

Staircase for 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 Patch

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *Cerement wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... or you can use my patch if you don't feel comfortable editing kernel files:
> 
> Staircase for 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 Patch

 

thx  :Smile: 

does the staircase get enabled by bootloader like elevator? wich syntax?

bye

----------

## gringo

AFAIK staircase is enables by default once aplied

[quote]elevator refers to the group of IO schedulers

(includes deadline and anticipatory in mainline kernel,

and cfq in mm-sources) [/quote]

errr... cfq is available mainline, isnt it ???

----------

## Cerement

 *gringo wrote:*   

> errr... cfq is available mainline, isnt it ???

 

Whups, since 2.6.5 ? its been in mainline kernel ...

... been awhiles since I've used a virgin kernel   :Confused: 

----------

